# Take a look a this nx2000



## steveb087 (Mar 26, 2003)

hehe here's my buddies nx, with a sr20det, can't wait to get it in my sentra


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)

I don't see it...


----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

hehe, where's it at? Can't wait to see it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

can't see shit captain!!


----------



## steveb087 (Mar 26, 2003)

sorry here it is http://www.bossracing.ca/photos/nx_moteur.jpg


----------



## fastpakr (Sep 18, 2002)




----------



## NismoPC (Jul 28, 2002)

NICE!


----------



## Hawaii_SE-R (Apr 30, 2002)

Wow, looks like a very nice clean installation. Good work!


----------



## B132nr (Jul 20, 2002)

Hawaii_SE-R said:


> *Wow, looks like a very nice clean installation. Good work! *


 ditto on that! and it looks like it barley fits or maybe its the angle of the pic.


----------



## steveb087 (Mar 26, 2003)

Yah it's a friend of my dad that installed it, and it fit in quite nicely, it's tight but it fits.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

steveb087 said:


> *Yah it's a friend of my dad that installed it, and it fit in quite nicely, it's tight but it fits. *


Steve.... have the owner drop me a mail at [email protected] Looks like a car worth featuring in NPM...


----------



## steveb087 (Mar 26, 2003)

alright but he only speaks french.


----------



## steveb087 (Mar 26, 2003)

go to their website www.bossracing.ca


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

i want an NX 2000 so bad. it just looks so different. dif from the sentra, the integra, the civic the accord, the altima, maxima, etc. To say "yeah, i have a NX2000DET" would be a great thing to say. and especially the T=top option. i just wish i would have i new they exsisted before i bought my SE-R


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Man theres nothing like T-tops in the summer!!


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

CLEAN


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

SWEET! TEAM G4L NYC


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2003)

hey anthony jackson, if you don't want your se-r wanna sell it ? Maybe then you can get an NX


----------

